

Mirah on Android: Implementing a Lazy-load Image Gallery - abscondment
http://threebrothers.org/brendan/blog/implementing-a-lazy-loading-android-gallery-with-mirah/

======
ericflo
This is really, really interesting to me. I like the syntax so much better
than standard Java syntax, and it apparently compiles down to JVM bytecode
just as efficient as Java would produce. Hard to go wrong with that
combination!

